# Good Beginner's Rba - What Do You Suggest?



## Silver

Hi all

What do you suggest I try as my first rebuildable atomiser (RBA)?

Ultimately, I have my sights on the REO with REOMIZER (thanks to Matthee), but initially I would like to experience building a coil and seeing what the vape is like on a good RBA. (compared to my somewhat more "standard" kit - PT2 etc)

I think Matthee once suggested I give the *IGO-L* a try since its easy to work on and vapes well. Youtube reviews I've watched seem to confirm that this is a good starting point. So too did some posts I saw on ECF. The only negative they say is the screws don't have holes in them so its a bit tricky to fasten the wires down.

The other problem with the IGO-L is local availability. I don't know where to get it easily. Matthee, you did mention that someone was looking to bring them in by December, I cant remember who that was. Was it SkyBlue?

Are there any others that I could try that would be fairly easy to set up and still give a good vape experience.

My aim here is to see what a so called "better" vape is all about. I guess I am more of a throat hit and flavour person than someone who wants massive clouds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

howsit Silver1

im also in the same boat as you

i ordered my igo l from fast tech earlier this week. i also did some research and this one came up as a good starting point.

i should probably receive mine by the end of the month- long wait but i hope its worth it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I cant help you here  I am a complete noob when it comes to building coils  

I think (And this is just opinion) that the RSST looks super easy  but like I said I cant help you here (Girls shouldnt build coils anyway hehe  )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

if you just want to practice coil building, your protank is waiting for you to fiddle away. build a lower ohm coil than the coils you are using at the moment. not only is that practice working with fiddly bits, but you will get an even better vape from your protank. 

then go attack youtube and start doing the various protank coil build : microcoil, nonocoil, dual coil, dragon coil, kitchen sink coil (just kidding), chimney/vertical coil, turning your protank into a dripper coil setup.

basically just getting used to doing fiddly work with small objects to prepare yourself for the day when you get yourself a kayfun/rocket or RSST or some cheap 40 rand dripper you ordered from slowtech. for myself i ordered the aga t2 from slowtech which should be in the postbox any day now after about 6 weeks of waiting. what i did was browse fasttech and read a lot of reviews of drippers and rda type tanks, found one that was the right materials and size for my needs and which the reviews said is a good device and not too fiddly.

after building a coil for the rocket last friday i have to say those tiny screws are freakin tiny and getting the wires to sit properly under the screw and not pop out again as you tighten the screw is a mission and a half. that's why these youtube people always use much longer pieces of kanthal than the pure coil actually needs, longer wires = better leverage.

hope all this rambling actually helps, i 'm not much of a talker so i tend to ramble on sometimes

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Riaz

denizenx said:


> if you just want to practice coil building, your protank is waiting for you to fiddle away. build a lower ohm coil than the coils you are using at the moment. not only is that practice working with fiddly bits, but you will get an even better vape from your protank.
> 
> then go attack youtube and start doing the various protank coil build : microcoil, nonocoil, dual coil, dragon coil, kitchen sink coil (just kidding), chimney/vertical coil, turning your protank into a dripper coil setup.
> 
> basically just getting used to doing fiddly work with small objects to prepare yourself for the day when you get yourself a kayfun/rocket or RSST or some cheap 40 rand dripper you ordered from slowtech. for myself i ordered the aga t2 from slowtech which should be in the postbox any day now after about 6 weeks of waiting. what i did was browse fasttech and read a lot of reviews of drippers and rda type tanks, found one that was the right materials and size for my needs and which the reviews said is a good device and not too fiddly.
> 
> after building a coil for the rocket last friday i have to say those tiny screws are freakin tiny and getting the wires to sit properly under the screw and not pop out again as you tighten the screw is a mission and a half. that's why these youtube people always use much longer pieces of kanthal than the pure coil actually needs, longer wires = better leverage.
> 
> hope all this rambling actually helps, i 'm not much of a talker so i tend to ramble on sometimes


 
im trying to download the youtube clip  but cant.

please help


----------



## Riaz

the download buttons dont give me any options in the drop down


----------



## Riaz

ok i played around and came to this site:

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch001137.htm

basically paste the url into the box and click download 

happy days


----------



## Andre

Girls build the best coils ever, they are neat and organised. And used to working with small things.

The RSST does look like a relatively easy build, but I have only seen them done with SS mesh, and SS rope lately, which can be tricky for a beginner. @TylerD has experience with the RSST and can maybe comment. Also, the RSST is a tank system and not a dripper like the Igo-L. A tank is great for extended vaping. A dripper normally gives better flavour, throat hit and vapour, but needs to be constantly replenished, which can be a hassle if used as your all day device. As a secondary device the Igo-L is great for testing juices, especially with a cotton wick, which you can just replace for each new juice.

Yes, the Igo-L does not have holes for the wire and the posts are relatively close, but still an easy build as far as RBAs go. If you can build an Igo-L the Reomizer2 will be like a walk in the park - it has holes and the posts are the furthest apart from any RBA I have seen. It also has a ceramic bottom, which makes it a whole lot safer to build on. The Rocket/Kayfun was for me the most difficult of RBAs to build and filling them is a pita.

I think I saw somewhere that Skyblue might be bringing in some Igo-Ls, but I could be mistaken. Maybe PM Derick in this regard.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Hi Silver1

If you want to go for the IGO-L, I saw it on the VapeSa website (also on bidorbuy if you search them ) Here is a link:
http://www.vapesa.co.za/ProductView.aspx?ProductID=31737

It seems in stock and the price seems good, maybe just contact them to confirm. I have bought juice from them before, had no problems or hassles, the guy (I think his name is Gordon) was very helpful.


Hope this helps!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## JB1987

I'm a big fan of the RSST, really easy to set up especially if you watch a few YouTube videos, Todd has some nice ones. That being said, it's also the first RBA I've owned but I have been rebuilding coils on Protanks, Evods & Vivi Nova's for some time. I would also love to get a decent dripper, something like the Igo-L.

Below is the video for Todd's review and tutorial on the RSST:

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Here's a roundup of what I can see is available from the local places and my thoughts and comments where applicable

*VapeKing*
- *Kayfun Lite Plus Clone* - I read up on this on ECF and there were quite a few complaints about it not being made properly and things not screwing in properly. Gosh, why would I want that? One guy had to file down the screws or something. 
- *Rocket (Kayfun clone)* - dont know much about this one, but looks like a good special on it by VapeKing. But is that because no-one wants to buy it?

*SkyBlue*
- *Smok RSST* - dont know much about this 

*Cape Vaping Supplies (CVS)*
- Also the *Smok RSST -* on special
- *Helios, Pulse Genesis *and* Steam Turbine* - not sure if these 3 are still available, this was a post from CVS from last week - but his site is not updated. I have no clue about these devices, but they do appear a bit more advanced. At least the pictures look like they are.

*eCiggies*
- *Vision Eternity -* watched a PBusardo video review on this. He likes the throat hit and vapour but says the flavour is a bit diminished. Works in two modes. But it looks very small and difficult to work on. Not sure if this is an ideal starting point. I also want flavour and throat hit. So perhaps starting out with something that is said to mute the flavour slightly is not a good thing to start on.

*VapeMob*
- *Magoo RBA* - thats about all I could see on their site that looks rebuildable. Dont know much about this but at R1,199, it is expensive

Any ideas?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

but as was posted somewhere else a little while ago, coming very soon for the rsst is the glass tank part, right now it's plastic and we all know some juices like to eat glass for breakfast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

Riaz said:


> ok i played around and came to this site:
> 
> http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch001137.htm
> 
> basically paste the url into the box and click download
> 
> happy days


 

also to all those using firefox as your browser, get an addon called FlashGot. this handy little utility is free and will allow you to download to your hard drive most videos playing in your browser for later viewing again, on most you even get a choice of different sizes and qualities for people like me who don't have a big internet cap


----------



## Silver

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Hi Silver1
> 
> If you want to go for the IGO-L, I saw it on the VapeSa website (also on bidorbuy if you search them ) Here is a link:
> http://www.vapesa.co.za/ProductView.aspx?ProductID=31737
> 
> It seems in stock and the price seems good, maybe just contact them to confirm. I have bought juice from them before, had no problems or hassles, the guy (I think his name is Gordon) was very helpful.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!


 

Many thanks Vapey! I will definitely give them a call and check them out. Wonder why they not on this forum?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silver1 said:


> Here's a roundup of what I can see is available from the local places and my thoughts and comments where applicable
> 
> *VapeKing*
> - *Kayfun Lite Plus Clone* - I read up on this on ECF and there were quite a few complaints about it not being made properly and things not screwing in properly. Gosh, why would I want that? One guy had to file down the screws or something.
> - *Rocket (Kayfun clone)* - dont know much about this one, but looks like a good special on it by VapeKing. But is that because no-one wants to buy it?
> 
> *SkyBlue*
> - *Smok RSST* - dont know much about this
> 
> *Cape Vaping Supplies (CVS)*
> - Also the *Smok RSST -* on special
> - *Helios, Pulse Genesis *and* Steam Turbine* - not sure if these 3 are still available, this was a post from CVS from last week - but his site is not updated. I have no clue about these devices, but they do appear a bit more advanced. At least the pictures look like they are.
> 
> *eCiggies*
> - *Vision Eternity -* watched a PBusardo video review on this. He likes the throat hit and vapour but says the flavour is a bit diminished. Works in two modes. But it looks very small and difficult to work on. Not sure if this is an ideal starting point. I also want flavour and throat hit. So perhaps starting out with something that is said to mute the flavour slightly is not a good thing to start on.
> 
> *VapeMob*
> - *Magoo RBA* - thats about all I could see on their site that looks rebuildable. Dont know much about this but at R1,199, it is expensive
> 
> Any ideas?


Silver, first you have to decide if you want a tank (genesis style) system or a dripper, or both. 

As to tank systems: No doubt for me that the RSST is the best one for beginners. The Magoo RBA and Kayfun/Rocket are difficult to build and not forgiving at all.

As to drippers: Yes, I think CVS's are more advanced and I will not recommend as beginner RBAs. Still think the Igo-L is the best to start with. The Vision Eternity is a hybrid - can be used as a dripper and with a tank. I have researched the Eternity some time ago and the result was not good - poor quality on the posts and centre pin, average vape and very fiddly to build.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Silver1 said:


> Many thanks Vapey! I will definitely give them a call and check them out. Wonder why they not on this forum?


 
They are one of the suppliers who were invited but never responded

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Andre

Stroodlepuff said:


> They are one of the suppliers who were invited but never responded


They will eventually see the error of their ways methinks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Thank you all for the highly valuable comments and suggestions!

Matthee, I think at this stage, I just want to see what the so called "better vape experience" is and I like the idea of using it to test flavours. So looks like the IGO-L is what I will start with.

Denizen, thanks for your comments too on using my PT2 to practice building coils. But I think its quite small and I quite like this device as one of my mainstays for the meantime, so wouldn't want to be "decommissioning" it now for testing purposes if you know what I mean.

I now totally see why this "hobby" is a journey...

Matthee, I think the journey is worth it if one ends up with the REO

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

hmm, good thread for the advance to higher fumes 

I will still stay on my current setup for another month or two... but it seems inevitable anyway. I probably would like to go the dripper way as a next step.
There are already so many "projects" in my mind for this...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Riaz said:


> im trying to download the youtube clip  but cant.
> 
> please help





FireFox and ( download flash and video) plugin

just click on the icon in the corner and choose the vid to download on the page in format and quality you want

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Silver1 said:


> *VapeMob*
> - *Magoo RBA* - thats about all I could see on their site that looks rebuildable. Dont know much about this but at R1,199, it is expensive
> 
> Any ideas?


Magoo is another Ithaka clone. The FT clone is better in all ways except for one. The magoo comes with glass tank, where the FT clone does not. But not even the real Ithaka from Golden Greek has a real glass section.
The positive connection pin on this is spring loaded, but not fully adjustable like the GG ithaka & FT ithaka.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Andre

CraftyZA said:


> Magoo is another Ithaka clone. The FT clone is better in all ways except for one. The magoo comes with glass tank, where the FT clone does not. But not even the real Ithaka from Golden Greek has a real glass section.
> The positive connection pin on this is spring loaded, but not fully adjustable like the GG ithaka & FT ithaka.


Presume will then also take resistance and non-resistance wire to build?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Matthee said:


> Presume will then also take resistance and non-resistance wire to build?


 
Indeed, it does yes, as the Ithaka does

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Yes, I believe so. A bit hard to come by as the main suppliers do not always have stock. I've seen FT stocks it though, but not sure of quality. I got mine from a US supplier, and quite happy with it. Using silver wire on the ends, and kanthal in the middle.
Ideally one should get a wire zapper with any of these that will cost you in the region of R500.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy

Here's a noob RBA question - I've got an iTaste VV and I'm thinking of getting a Smok RSST and venturing down the rabbit hole of RBA's. Would I need to / would it be advisable get a more powerful battery when getting into RBA's? I'm sure that all depends on the ohms of the coils I'll be making but this will be my 1st RBA so this is more of a "feeler" question


----------



## Andre

Space_Cowboy said:


> Here's a noob RBA question - I've got an iTaste VV and I'm thinking of getting a Smok RSST and venturing down the rabbit hole of RBA's. Would I need to / would it be advisable get a more powerful battery when getting into RBA's? I'm sure that all depends on the ohms of the coils I'll be making but this will be my 1st RBA so this is more of a "feeler" question


Don't remember how low a resistance coil the iTaste VV can accomodate, but it is usually around 1.2 ohms. So a build from just over that on the RSST should give you a good "feel" for RBAs. In the long run, however, my gut feel is that a mech mod will be better. That said, I have never really researched that statement and could be totally wrong - will look into it or maybe someone else can help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Ok, have done some reading.

General consensus seems to be that it is totally fine to run a RBA on a VV/VW mod. In fact it is safer because of the built in safety features of such mods. So, actually a good, safe way to let one gain experience in building your own coils. And, if that gives you a satisfactory vape, not even to try mechs.
However, there also seems to be general agreement that, at the same resistance as on a VV/VW, a mech mod gives you a stronger and smoother vape, but YOU are the safety feature - you have to know what you are doing.
If you want to go lower resistance than VV/VWs allow, you must go the mech route. Then, should you desire, you can push the envelope some. Like CVS with his most recent 0.5 ohm coil, but note that he has used the best battery for that, has many hours of coil building behind him and is using proper equipment.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## JB1987

Space_Cowboy said:


> Here's a noob RBA question - I've got an iTaste VV and I'm thinking of getting a Smok RSST and venturing down the rabbit hole of RBA's. Would I need to / would it be advisable get a more powerful battery when getting into RBA's? I'm sure that all depends on the ohms of the coils I'll be making but this will be my 1st RBA so this is more of a "feeler" question



It will work on the VV, depending on the resistance of the coil. My RSST is set up to 1.3ohms and it worked fine when I tested it on the VV. The only problem is that the RSST has a 22mm diameter which makes it look a bit odd on the VV, I use mine on the SVD or Vamo where it looks perfect. With a variable wattage device you don't need to go too low on the coil resistance as you can just up the power if necessary, I run mine at around 9 watts. Hope this helps a bit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy

Thanks a mil for the info guys 

Going the RBA route for me is the next step. Was going to hold off on the RBA till some time next year or so as I'm not very DIY-inclined so didn't want to get in over my head. But after watching a few youtube videos I think it might be something that I can learn relatively quick. I'm sure like with most new things there'll be a learning curve but I think even someone like me being DIY-challenged can eventually get the hang of it.

The reason for my battery question is that currently I've got an iTaste VV and 2 eGo batteries. The VV being my main device and I essentially only whip out the eGo batteries when my VV runs out and I'm nowhere near a USB port  So I've been thinking maybe it's time to get another VV / VW battery. I was thinking of getting another iTaste VV because I like the small form factor for portability and I figure if I've got 2 of them then the combined "capacity" / vaping time of the 2 should keep me going through a day's worth of vaping.

But now I'm also thinking if I shouldn't go for something with more capacity like the SVD. I've played around on an SVD and I like it. Only downside being that it isn't as stick-in-your-pocket size as the VV. But I'm figuring if I stick a 2600mAh battery in there then I might learn to live with the weight / size "disadvantage" given the super boost in vape time. Plus as @JB1987 said an RSST (and my iClear 30s) will look nice on it too 

@Matthee - Thanks for doing the research and at such light speed 

@JB1987 - Thanks for the info and the styling tip 

So I guess the real question for me is - Is the difference in price between the VV and the SVD worth the extra vape time? I'm not sure if the SVD offers any other advantages?


----------



## Andre

For me, no doubt the SVD. It can take 18350, 18500 and 18650 batteries, so it can be small if you want it to be. It is more powerful and has more features than the VV, the one that stands out for me is that it displays the remaining battery voltage whilst the VV only gives you a LED indication. This could be very handy should you go the mech way in future. But the biggest single advantage of the SVD for me is the fact that you need not be near a power source, you just slip in the spare battery you carry with you.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Space_Cowboy

Thanks Matthee!

Ok so SVD it will be  Thanks for all the info. Suuuuuuper helpful.


----------



## JB1987

Good choice, I got the SVD on Tuesday and absolutely loving it. Here is a pic of the RSST on the SVD:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Space_Cowboy

Boy oh boy that's a sweet looking setup! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

now you guys got me going back to the thought of getting a SVD myself.

i was just about becoming content with my SLB

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eviltoy

Riaz said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> now you guys got me going back to the thought of getting a SVD myself.
> 
> i was just about becoming content with my SLB


 
Get a mech mod man lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

eviltoy said:


> Get a mech mod man lol


 
you and this blerry mech mod

just donate one to me man

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## eviltoy

Riaz said:


> you and this blerry mech mod
> 
> just donate one to me man


LOL just get one you will thank me later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

eviltoy said:


> LOL just get one you will thank me later


 
the problem is the batteries and charger that needs to be bought with it- works out a bit too much for me

lets look at prices quick

what would a decent mech mod cost? incl batteries and charger


----------



## CraftyZA

Riaz, 
Where are you located?
I will give you a K100, charger, and 1 kamry battery for R350

I'm not really using the K100 any more. I prefer the KTS.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

CraftyZA said:


> Riaz,
> Where are you located?
> I will give you a K100, charger, and 1 kamry battery for R350
> 
> I'm not really using the K100 any more. I prefer the KTS.


 
PM sent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy

Mabru that is a steal take it!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

just watched this clip, thats the way I should start....got now a couple of old coils lying around.
Just need to organize some 28g Kanthal and wick, I guess.


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> just watched this clip, thats the way I should start....got now a couple of old coils lying around.
> Just need to organize some 28g Kanthal and wick, I guess.



I have never tried that, the space to work in seems so small.


----------



## Silver

Is there a point to rebuilding a coil on a protank and using a "normal" electric mod with limited amps?
Will one get a much better vape experience? 
Or is it just to see if you can do it and to save on costs?


----------



## Andre

Silver1 said:


> Is there a point to rebuilding a coil on a protank and using a "normal" electric mod with limited amps?
> Will one get a much better vape experience?
> Or is it just to see if you can do it and to save on costs?


I think the commercial coils are 1.8 ohms at the lowest. So you can go down some, and I presume you can play around with wire and wicking materials to make it more to your liking. I have never done it, maybe the peeps that have done it, can help more.


----------



## Derick

I've used 1.8 ohm coils on a protank and honestly, I couldn't tell the difference, other than the vape feeling slightly warmer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Derick said:


> I've used 1.8 ohm coils on a protank and honestly, I couldn't tell the difference, other than the vape feeling slightly warmer


The question for me is, what will happen at around 1.3 ohms. Where are the protank coil builders to tell us?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Matthee said:


> The question for me is, what will happen at around 1.3 ohms. Where are the protank coil builders to tell us?


I've done a .6 ohm coil on protank. Hot vape, plumes, but can only take 2 puffs every 20 seconds. Also, I did not have propper batteries. Protank is not known for ultimate wicking, so that is a strong downside to customizing your coils to an extreme.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

Matthee said:


> The question for me is, what will happen at around 1.3 ohms. Where are the protank coil builders to tell us?


 
I hope to become a protank coil builder over the holidays...I know this doesn't help right now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks Crafty. Useful to know.

Devdev, we want a full report once you've tried

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick

devdev said:


> I hope to become a protank coil builder over the holidays...I know this doesn't help right now


For the first time in something like 15 years I have more than just a week off, so I am also going to be spending time with coils, kanthal and cotton wool

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

Silver1 said:


> Thanks Crafty. Useful to know.
> 
> Devdev, we want a full report once you've tried


 
Hahaha, I will report back in full. I am planning to spend my evenings vaping myself into oblivion while fiddling with coil designs. If there seems to be a lot of mist in the garden route region, then you know I have been successful in my mission

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom

Silver1 said:


> Is there a point to rebuilding a coil on a protank and using a "normal" electric mod with limited amps?
> Will one get a much better vape experience?
> Or is it just to see if you can do it and to save on costs?


 

thats what the guy in the video did, same setup as me, ZMax and Protank mini, and he was raving about it. Thats why I want to experiment with this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy

Super nooby question - Most videos I've watched about making coils and wicks use a blow torch to "prepare" the ss mesh. I don't have a blow torch so I'm wondering wot else I can use? Will a normal analog lighter work? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Space_Cowboy said:


> Super nooby question - Most videos I've watched about making coils and wicks use a blow torch to "prepare" the ss mesh. I don't have a blow torch so I'm wondering wot else I can use? Will a normal analog lighter work?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Normal lighter will work just takes much longer .. google the pulse method for ss mesh u wont need a lightrr .. if you have a gass stove you could use that aswell 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Space_Cowboy

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Normal lighter will work just takes much longer .. google the pulse method for ss mesh u wont need a lightrr .. if you have a gass stove you could use that aswell
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Thanks. 

I've seen a video with the pulse method but in that video the dude still blow torched the mesh so I assumed you have to torch it even if you pulse. 

Might just look around for a blow torch anyway. Buying stuff in the name of vaping always feel so right 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Space_Cowboy said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I've seen a video with the pulse method but in that video the dude still blow torched the mesh so I assumed you have to torch it even if you pulse.
> 
> Might just look around for a blow torch anyway. Buying stuff in the name of vaping always feel so right
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Yeah go to you local china town alota jet flame lighters that are dirt cheap .. doesnt have to be a big lighter .. bt be prepaired to fill regularly since it chows gas

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Space_Cowboy

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Yeah go to you local china town alota jet flame lighters that are dirt cheap .. doesnt have to be a big lighter .. bt be prepaired to fill regularly since it chows gas
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Cool thanks for the tip. I was wondering where I'd start my search 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Oh no, another thing to fill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

I use my wife's brulee torch - they are not cheap though, but she already had one


----------



## Gazzacpt

Matthee said:


> The question for me is, what will happen at around 1.3 ohms. Where are the protank coil builders to tell us?


 
I haven't tried anything below 1.5ohms. I normally keep my coils around 1.8 - 2.2 on my PT. I use 34gauge Nichrome wrapped around a 1.5mm drill bit use my multi meter to check res and wick with cotton. Then I boil the crap out of it in an old pot to get rid of any funny tastes. I definitely get better flavour and better vape production. Not clouds though but quite satisfying. Best thing to do is play. Just make sure you take the usual precautions and have some sort of meter handy to check your coil. I'll post some picks in the coil thread when I get home from work. Yes I'm working today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

